# Poodles don't shed?



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle doesn't shed. These are what her brushes look like after grooming. Maybe a hair or two, but very little. Noelle is my first poodle, so I don't know what to expect. Maybe it's the individual dog?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The ONLY dog hairs I ever find are from my blue Chihuahua, Jose`. My brushes look like Click n treat's unless I rip through a knot or something and tear out some hair. Or after clipping and scissoring...those little pieces of cut hair that float around all over their bodies. Normally, on a day to day basis there's nothing. And no hair on the furniture or my clothes...nothing on their bedding. So I don't know why some do and some don't.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

All dogs shed. However poodles and the like shed less than a double coated type of dog, and they tend to shed 'into' their coat causing matts, rather than releasing their hair so it 'sheds'.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

As far as noticing it on brushes, it depends on how often you brush and how long the coat is as well. A short coat won't 'attach' to the brush as much as a long coat so you won't notice the few hairs as much, and if you brush often then you will be getting off the few hairs each time so you won't notice as much. If you were to not brush for 12 weeks, even if the dog doesn't get tangles you will likely have more hair in your brush on a not super short coat.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

None of my 8 have shed dropping hair on the floor. The only time I see dog hair is when I blow them dry after clipping them. No hair on clothes, bed (they sleep with me). I brush them every other day normally and bathed every 14 days. My friend said last night about dust bunnies also, so do not know why, she does not bath or brush hers often


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've had my poodles in long coats, one of them in a show coat and I brushed every day. And then in short coats where I brush about every other day, more or less. Like I said, my dogs don't appear to shed. If they do, I don't see a single hair _UNLESS_ I rip through a tangle or I've just clipped/scissored them and it's already cut hair. They rub around on my chocolate brown couch, they snuggle up to me when I'm wearing black clothes. They get rubbed and petted...not a hair. So, if they shed, it's irrelevant to me because I don't see any hair and it doesn't get on anything and I have very good vision. lol. :dontknow: So I'm a happy camper.:happy:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Like i said. if you're brushing daily or even weekly you are not likely to notice. 
Some will also shed more than others because of the coat type and if they have any skin issues that may cause some hair loss (even if they aren't getting bald patches)


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Poodles don't "shed" like other dogs. Other types of dogs, you pet them for 10 minutes and you have hundreds of little hairs all over the place. You don't get that with poodles. But that doesn't mean that their hair doesn't get pulled out or fall out over time just like human hair.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodle hair is just like our hair; when we brush it, we can expect what, 50-100hairs on our hairbrush per day. It's the same with the poodles (and my Maltese). When I brushed Fiona, I could knit a coat every day from her fur! And it was ALL over the house. So, poodles shed, but very, very minimally.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Only time I get any black hair around is when after clipping they go inside and shake before their bath and grooming. Something I try to avoid but it happens!
Eric


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am so looking forward to this. The back seat of my car has a navy sheet on it and it is just coated with black and white hair. If I open the car windows I end up with hair on the dash. And Danes don't even shed that much! Can't wait to have a dog on my lap and not be covered in hair!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

oshagcj914 said:


> I am so looking forward to this. The back seat of my car has a navy sheet on it and it is just coated with black and white hair. If I open the car windows I end up with hair on the dash. And Danes don't even shed that much! Can't wait to have a dog on my lap and not be covered in hair!




You have no idea how nice it is to be able to throw a dog in the car, bed, wherever or pick them up without worrying about gosh darn spotted Dane hairs everywhere! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL. Dane hair. That struck me funny. Is it like Doberman hair? Like little eye lashes that weave in and out of a couch fabric so that there is nothing that will get it out except picking at it and pulling it through the threads? One by one? Actually, my Dobe didn't shed too much but yeah, funny hair. Same with the Chihuahuas. But nothing was worse than my GSDs and my Labs. Both heavy shedders. Talk about dust bunnies! 

So, the mystery is, why do some poodles shed more than others?:alberteinstein:


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I don't notice the shedding at all, the only time I get hair from Bentley is on the brush. When I go to the dog park I always end up getting other dogs fur and slob all over my pants, but none from Bentley. Sometimes I find his stuffy sheds more than him haha


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I have the same experience as everyone here. I find no hair on the floor, but if I don't comb or brush for a few days, I get some hair on the equipment from the tangled area.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have white carpet and Sage is black, and I have yet to find any black hair on the carpet, unless I am grooming


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Now I don't have 100% purebred poodle but Lucky doesn't shed at all. His brother from the same litter sheds like crazy. I currently have other pets that shed and previously had a Pyrenees type dog that made me own 5 vacuum cleaners. I don't mind the shedding because their coats are way easier to maintain. If you brush a shedding dog twice a week with a Furminator, they really don't shed that much at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> Now I don't have 100% purebred poodle but Lucky doesn't shed at all. His brother from the same litter sheds like crazy. I currently have other pets that shed* and previously had a Pyrenees type dog that made me own 5 vacuum cleaners. I don't mind the shedding because their coats are way easier to maintain. *If you brush a shedding dog twice a week with a Furminator, they really don't shed that much at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



_They _may be easier to maintain. But the what about the house? And your back? 5 vacuum cleaners? LOL. I got a kick out of your post! :laugh:

That's funny how Lucky's brother does shed and Lucky doesn't. I guess when it's not a homogenized breed yet, you'll get a variation like that. You got lucky with Lucky! :act-up:

Come to think of it, even when it _is _a fixed breed (ie: Poodle) you get variations. Look at the Op's poodle shedding like crazy. Maybe there's some medical cause? Or maybe they're just not going to be exactly the same.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

It is funny you mention my back and the 5 vacuum cleaners (1. Dyson animal DC14; 2. Eureka Commercial Upright (motor broke on industrial strength one LOL too much hair so this one doesn't count); 3. Roomba ( doesn't really work... expensive cat toy. My cat Donald (named after the duck) enjoys riding it); 4. Hoover Max Extract Steamer; 5. Dyson V6 Cordless (Best Vacuum EVER the only one anyone needs); 6. Bissell Pet SpotBot; (and two wet vacs I use for the parrot cage which I don't count). The best place to purchase a vacuum is at Bed Bath and Beyond because you can just bring it back if it breaks. I had a broken Dyson DC44 prior to the V6 and only paid $50 extra for the new one @BBB. 

It is funny you mentioned back, I got more after my back injury from a car accident. That is why I have the V6 and have stopped using the other ones except when I have guests. 

Sorry, you got kicked out of the presidential thread. I didn't do it. I said some pretty radical things too. I didn't know that can happen. Maybe I'm gonna get banned too. I think it is okay to have diff opinions and quite important. I'm totally open to hearing the other side, where very few of my friends including my bf do. I like hearing people's opinion to see where they are coming from.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

George is not 100% pure and he doesn't shed at all, unless, like others have already said, I just brushed him.

But then he is part Yorkie and those don't shed either.:noidea:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is my doormat.


----------



## TheBestPoowasMoo (Aug 8, 2016)

I've never had a poodle shed- 
My mom's didn't, nor did my Molly, nor does Maggie. 
I do, however, have hair come out on the slicker. 

My chihuahua sheds like crazy! My dark floors never look clean and i'm constantly cleaning.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> It is funny you mention my back and the 5 vacuum cleaners (1. Dyson animal DC14; 2. Eureka Commercial Upright (motor broke on industrial strength one LOL too much hair so this one doesn't count); 3. Roomba ( doesn't really work... expensive cat toy. My cat Donald (named after the duck) enjoys riding it); 4. Hoover Max Extract Steamer; 5. Dyson V6 Cordless (Best Vacuum EVER the only one anyone needs); 6. Bissell Pet SpotBot; (and two wet vacs I use for the parrot cage which I don't count). The best place to purchase a vacuum is at Bed Bath and Beyond because you can just bring it back if it breaks. I had a broken Dyson DC44 prior to the V6 and only paid $50 extra for the new one @BBB.
> 
> It is funny you mentioned back, I got more after my back injury from a car accident. That is why I have the V6 and have stopped using the other ones except when I have guests.
> 
> Sorry, you got kicked out of the presidential thread. I didn't do it. I said some pretty radical things too. I didn't know that can happen. Maybe I'm gonna get banned too. I think it is okay to have diff opinions and quite important. I'm totally open to hearing the other side, where very few of my friends including my bf do. I like hearing people's opinion to see where they are coming from.





> 3. Roomba ( doesn't really work... expensive cat toy. My cat Donald (named after the duck) enjoys riding it);


 Okay, this is hilarious. First, I didn't think you named your cat after Donald Trump. And I think the expensive cat toy really shows where your heart is. That is one lucky cat. :laugh: 

I always wundered about the rumba. Oh, Roomba. :act-up:

Am I kicked out of that thread? I didn't notice. But I'm kind of losing interest. I really hate politics and politicians. They're all a bunch of corrupt narcissistic ninnies. Yep, different opinions are natural just as long as nobody gets rude. And I think that thread has been awesome that way.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I must have misunderstood what you said about the post. I'm on 6 different drugs for the Bronchitis. None seem to be working lol. 
I didn't like the name Donald not because of the presidential candidate but because she is a female cat. My fiance saw quacked like the duck and the name Donald is perfect because we live in Orlando FL. She has a flat Persian face and she wheezes or quacks when she is upset. ie when the water fountain is running low. She doesn't like getting her face wet in a bowl so we had to get a fountain with a waterfall lol. Sometimes she would turn on the ihome radio when we don't refill the water. Sometimes she likes to push things off the table to get our attention. One time she pulled the table runner off along with the small fishbowl. The fish lived but my MacBook died. I was pretty mad but she is a rescued show cat so maybe she had a certain lifestyle. She is one demanding cat but we love our darling little D because she is irresistable!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Okay, this is hilarious. First, I didn't think you named your cat after Donald Trump. And I think the expensive cat toy really shows where your heart is. That is one lucky cat. :laugh:
> 
> I always wundered about the rumba. Oh, Roomba. :act-up:
> 
> Am I kicked out of that thread? I didn't notice. But I'm kind of losing interest. I really hate politics and politicians. They're all a bunch of corrupt narcissistic ninnies. Yep, different opinions are natural just as long as nobody gets rude. And I think that thread has been awesome that way.


I just revisited the political thread.....no one is kicked out of the thread.....I am with you on the "corrupt narcissistic ninnie" quote.

Peace, Viking Queen


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> I must have misunderstood what you said about the post. I'm on 6 different drugs for the Bronchitis. None seem to be working lol.
> I didn't like the name Donald not because of the presidential candidate but because she is a female cat. My fiance saw quacked like the duck and the name Donald is perfect because we live in Orlando FL. She has a flat Persian face and she wheezes or quacks when she is upset. ie when the water fountain is running low. She doesn't like getting her face wet in a bowl so we had to get a fountain with a waterfall lol. Sometimes she would turn on the ihome radio when we don't refill the water. Sometimes she likes to push things off the table to get our attention. One time she pulled the table runner off along with the small fishbowl. The fish lived but my MacBook died. I was pretty mad but she is a rescued show cat so maybe she had a certain lifestyle. She is one demanding cat but we love our darling little D because she is irresistable!


With a personality like that, she deserves any name she wants. What a character! I love Persian cats. We had a Himalayan and he was just darling. 

Did you try opening up your computer and running the hair dryer on it? That can work...been there. 

Anyhow, I can see why you love that cat. Bet she sheds though. haha.

LOL VK!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

aasteapots said:


> Now that I live with 3 dogs I am calling Bullpoop! I have the most enormous dust bunnies of black poodle hair I have ever seen in my life. Yes Poodles are low dander and are better for people with allergies but to say poodles don't shed is crazy. Humans shed their hair and so do poodles.
> I am overwhelmed with all the use my swifter is getting.


My experience with three poodles is none of them shed either - although I do see some hair in a brush.

But I did have another experience with hair. For 18 years we had an apricot tpoo. I have natural blonde hair. For many years I used to deal with hair on my clothes. I was always fighting to keep my clothes hair free; it was embarrassing as I needed to dress and look professional. I used to think it was my tpoo shedding on me. What I didn't realize is it wasn't my tpoo..........it was me. I was slowly loosing my hair and all that hair over the years on my clothes was mine, not poodle fur. Now I buzz my hair and wear wigs - and the only hair on me is cat.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> With a personality like that, she deserves any name she wants. What a character! I love Persian cats. We had a Himalayan and he was just darling.
> 
> Did you try opening up your computer and running the hair dryer on it? That can work...been there.
> 
> ...




Haha Donald does not shed at all unlike my other unpredigreed Persian. Donald's parents are both CFA grand champions. I always assumed that show animals were really inbred but guess it makes you smarter. Lol


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

kayla_baxter said:


> You have no idea how nice it is to be able to throw a dog in the car, bed, wherever or pick them up without worrying about gosh darn spotted Dane hairs everywhere!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait! Ugh, spotted dog hair everywhere! And it's 2 different colors, so I can't just buy a black or white blanket so it doesn't show! I think I'll just get a black poodle and a black Dane and buy lots of dark stuff 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> LOL. Dane hair. That struck me funny. Is it like Doberman hair? Like little eye lashes that weave in and out of a couch fabric so that there is nothing that will get it out except picking at it and pulling it through the threads? One by one? Actually, my Dobe didn't shed too much but yeah, funny hair. Same with the Chihuahuas. But nothing was worse than my GSDs and my Labs. Both heavy shedders. Talk about dust bunnies!
> 
> So, the mystery is, why do some poodles shed more than others?:alberteinstein:


Yep, it's pretty similar to Dobe hair. They have the same short tight coat. Finn, my former blue puppy, actually had a coat that was kind of long for a Dane, but Asaah has a correct short coat, and those little hairs stick everywhere! The worst is my Selkirk Rex cat though...she's adorable and looks like a little poodle cat, but omg the hair! Little white tumbleweed everywhere! She weighs 8 lbs and sheds more than a Dane!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I brush the dogs every three days because of Coals topknot I did the floors on Monday and this was dust bunnies on Thursday


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe due to coat change? Still, NOTHING like a breed that sheds fur everywhere


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> Can't wait! Ugh, spotted dog hair everywhere! And it's 2 different colors, so I can't just buy a black or white blanket so it doesn't show!



Time for heather everything! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Aasteapots, are any one of your poodles going through a coat change? Mine is, and leaves hair everywhere. But before that, not a thing.

That much hair doesn't seem normal to me. Perhaps get it checked out?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Maybe due to coat change? Still, NOTHING like a breed that sheds fur everywhere


I agree after growing up with Old English sheep dogs and Collies I will take the dust bunnies and lack of hair on my clothes. I am just saying that poodles DO SHED! To say they don't is crazy. I have the balls of fur to prove it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

oshagcj914 said:


> Can't wait! Ugh, spotted dog hair everywhere! And it's 2 different colors, so I can't just buy a black or white blanket so it doesn't show! I think I'll just get a black poodle and a black Dane and buy lots of dark stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That little cat is sooooo adorable. The hair would be worth it to me. Too cute AND pretty. Very pretty...as is your Dane.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

aasteapots said:


> I agree after growing up with Old English sheep dogs and Collies I will take the dust bunnies and lack of hair on my clothes. I am just saying that poodles DO SHED! To say they don't is crazy. I have the balls of fur to prove it!




I appreciate the honesty. I wear all white for years or slippery clothing that don't catch hair.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

aasteapots said:


> I agree after growing up with Old English sheep dogs and Collies I will take the dust bunnies and lack of hair on my clothes. I am just saying that poodles DO SHED! To say they don't is crazy. I have the balls of fur to prove it!


I'd have to put a little spin on that. I'd say _your_ poodles shed and you have dust bunnies. And _my _poodles don't shed (or its so little, I'd need a magnifying glass) and do not have dust bunnies. At least not the kind with hair in them. lol. I would ask your vet. Maybe thyroid? Or maybe I'm wrong. Gee! Now that's a concept. hahaha. :act-up:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'd have to put a little spin on that. I'd say _your_ poodles shed and you have dust bunnies. And _my _poodles don't shed (or its so little, I'd need a magnifying glass) and do not have dust bunnies. At least not the kind with hair in them. lol. I would ask your vet. Maybe thyroid? Or maybe I'm wrong. Gee! Now that's a concept. hahaha. :act-up:


Mine don't shed at all either. It's really nice to be able to dress and not worry about the dogs messing up my clothes. Yet another one of my pet peeves is getting dog fur all over myself!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

My old tpoo shed a lot in his last year or so but he had diabetes and a host of other problems. He actually lost most of the hair on his rump poor bald fella! The rest of his hair was quite thin, except his ears go figure.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Silvie our poodle that passed away at 2 years old made dust bunnies as well. I didn't realize as to how much until she was gone and I was no longer sweeping them up. Of course they were not as big as the ones I have now. The two girls together are serious about shedding LOL. I had smaller black dust bunnies when it was just Coal and now that we have Leia they are bigger. So its both of them. Maybe they have a defective no shed gene


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Aasteapots that does look like a lot of hair, especially in that short time span. I can't say I have anything even close to that even with the two of them now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've only had 2 spoos, but neither of them shed at all. The only time I would see hair on furniture or their bedding was after grooming. 

My poodle mix sheds during his allergy season, but that's self inflicted shedding from scratching.

I would say that amount of shedding is not normal/typical for poodles. Do they scratch themselves a lot?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie's a mix, but I only get hair from him when I brush him as well. If I only brush once a week, I get about a slicker-full of hair if there are no tangles.

Now our other dog, on the other hand...I just dug up a picture of one of the shed piles I brushed out of her last spring. This was the second one of that night. She only weighed about 10 pounds at the time. Now she's closer to 15 lbs and it's shedding season again and everything's covered in her hair. I'm never getting a double-coated dog again. :laugh:


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

My 3 don't shed outside their coats. When I brush I do get a little hair in my brush but not much. My husband on the other hand sheds more than the dogs.


----------

